#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Help find me some employment...Any advice welcome

## shabba

Salaam/Hi,

I'm a BEng graduate of Petroleum Engineering (upper 2.1) from London.  I've been trying to find work for the past two years within the O&G industry.  I'm not sure if its my CV or my lack of experience but I have been unable to find any work at all or that no one has taken a chance on me.  I don't mind any sector in the O&G, I just want a job and to get my foot in the industry.

If there is anyone that can offer any advice or leads, or even look over my CV, I will be forever thankful.



Thank you for any advice in advance.See More: Help find me some employment...Any advice welcome

----------

